# You Want A War? You Got A War!!



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Ok I dunno what's going on here, but it's a matter of time before I put it all together and all I can say is when I do, better look out my friend cause you just awoke the beast.

I get home tonight and there is another package in the mailbox. It's bad enough there was one on the porch, but now another freaking explosion in the mailbox.

So ok who is this ZK Cylon Attack Squadron? Is the ZK short for Zilla Killa's? I'm thinking it is and I need some help here from the members to fill me in on these gang related activities I'm seeing here. I've got a name, and an address, so that was not a smart move "Peter" cause now I know where you live, and who you are. Just a matter of time before I find the Puff username you use and then it's on.

I mean look at these sticks. "Peter" didn't mess around I'll tell you that right now. This guy means business and if he wants a war, well he's going to get one cause I can recruit the big boys here....soooo Muwahahahahaha buddy! LOL.










Peter in all seriousness man, way cool my friend. I appreciate the thoughtful gesture of you sending me the fine selection of sticks. I'm a huge fan of the Cohiba's and those Robusto's are just a rock solid smoke my friend. So if I were you Peter, I'd sleep with one eye open and always look behind your back when going out the door for awhile. LOL!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Pete is our consiglorie and he does NOT mess around!! nuff said (except for gongrats to a well deserving BOTL)


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Congrats David!!! Those are some very nice looking sticks!

Excellent shot on a well deserving BOTL my ZK Brother!!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> Pete is our consiglorie and he does NOT mess around!! nuff said (except for gongrats to a well deserving BOTL)


Haha thanks man....so what handle does this Pete use here on Puff. He may be a consiglorie, but he about to get hit to oblivion...lol.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Damn fine sticks ...do I need to add them to my last guess in your contest?


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Damn fine sticks ...do I need to add them to my last guess in your contest?


LOL. No these sticks would not count. It's based on what my inventory was of last Sunday. Anything I've got this week would not count to the overall total.


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

starbuck said:


> haha thanks man....so what handle does this pete use here on puff. He may be a consiglorie, but he about to get hit to oblivion...lol.


pete, look out my brother!!!!!!!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

Another great looking bomb. what did you do to piss these guys off? Whatever it was, your getting some quality sticks out of it.

WTG ouirknotamuzd...I mean Pete. Nice hit. I wouldn't expect anything less from your bombs. Keep up the good work.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ho-hum...another threat of retaliation...if I wore boots,I'd be shaking in them.
Dave, in case you're wondering, the CoRo is an '09 and the Trini is a Short Robusto T....you had that on your CC MAW so I added it for good measure. Enjoy the sticks,Brother.

all in all...just another day at the office for The Herfabomber.


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I guess you need to do some research Dave. ZK aren't afraid of threats.

in all seriousness this is a well deserved hit


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> ho-hum...another threat of retaliation...if I wore boots,I'd be shaking in them.
> Dave, in case you're wondering, the CoRo is an '09 and the Trini is a Short Robusto T....you had that on your CC MAW so I added it for good measure. Enjoy the sticks,Brother.
> 
> all in all...just another day at the office for The Herfabomber.


Ah Ha! So you decided to show yourself eh Pete? LOL. Oh you just def got added to Santa's naughty boy list my friend.

Well Pete that was a totally random and unexpected bomb. One I sincerely appreciate my friend. I opened the mailbox and was like "what is this", cause I knew I wasn't expecting anything. The sticks look awesome and I appreciate the info on the cigars as well. You def blew the roof off my house with the selection you sent!!


----------



## zeebra (Mar 26, 2010)

Very nice selection of stogies!!!!

Great hit ZK squad!!

You knew something was coming right David?? LOL.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

I knew that I was glad that Pete decided to join our forces...he hits HARD!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

in all honesty,Dave,this attack was a sanctioned hit by ZK High Command...so thank Cap'n Tuccas as well as myself for this vicious(albeit highly fun) attack on yer mailbox.I was simply following orders, but I do freelance, so don't be surprised if I blast yer ass again just fer shits-n-giggles.:bounce:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Awesome hit Pete...and on one well deserving brother! :boom:

:attention: Pete, I don't think David plays...


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Ah Ha! So you decided to show yourself eh Pete? LOL. Oh you just def got added to Santa's naughty boy list my friend.
> 
> Well Pete that was a totally random and unexpected bomb. One I sincerely appreciate my friend. I opened the mailbox and was like "what is this", cause I knew I wasn't expecting anything. The sticks look awesome and I appreciate the info on the cigars as well. You def blew the roof off my house with the selection you sent!!


in everyday Puff life he is ouirknotamuzd
when in bombing mode he transforms into The Herfabomber

(in other words he's a schizo or maybe a scitzo)


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

FWTX said:


> in everyday Puff life he is ouirknotamuzd
> when in bombing mode he transforms into The Herfabomber
> 
> (in other words he's a schizo or maybe a scitzo)


Just plain _"not to be messed with"_ is all you really need to know....


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> in all honesty,Dave,this attack was a sanctioned hit by ZK High Command...so thank Cap'n Tuccas as well as myself for this vicious(albeit highly fun) attack on yer mailbox.I was simply following orders, but I do freelance, so don't be surprised if I blast yer ass again just fer shits-n-giggles.:bounce:


LMAO. The old I was simply following orders doesn't work with me. You know I'm like the gentle giant, sweet and kind to everyone, but if you piss me off, I'll knock you back into the stone age. You guys are just taunting with the sleeping beast. I'm giving you a warning now, and as Tommy said, I don't play.

:bounce:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I knew that I was glad that Pete decided to join our forces...he hits HARD!


Ah so he's the fierce leader of the gang "Kipp". So Kipp, what kind of orders are you giving your little kids to bomb me eh? Are you so scared of me you had to hire little boys from your team to do your dirty work? Pffft! Are you aware I now have insider information? I've got all the names and rankings of your gang. See how fast I could get my information? Less than 12 hours and I had all the info I needed to know about this little wanna be gang of Zilla Killa's. I know about your little gang of 15 Kipp and you or any other of your little boys DO NOT terrify me at all. Just make sure you know who you are messing with my friend!

:fencing:



zeebra said:


> Very nice selection of stogies!!!!
> 
> Great hit ZK squad!!
> 
> You knew something was coming right David?? LOL.


Nah nothing from the Zilla Killa's. Something from over the ocean? Sure. I've heard of the name in passing, but at the time the Zilla Killa's were like a little annoying fly, zipping in and out of places. They were no threat to me since I haven't done anything to them. I don't get involved with these little "Puff gangs". I more of a one man show and force to be reckoned with.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

and it aint over yet either...


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Ah so he's the fierce leader of the gang "Kipp". So Kipp, what kind of orders are you giving your little kids to bomb me eh? Are you aware I now have insider information? I've got all the names and rankings of your gang. See how fast I could get my information? Less than 12 hours and I had all the info I needed to know about this little wanna be gang of Zilla Killa's. I know about your little gang of 15 Kipp and you or any other of your little boys DO NOT terrify me at all. Just make sure you know who you are messing with my friend!
> 
> :fencing:
> 
> Nah nothing from the Zilla Killa's. Something from over the ocean? Sure. I've heard of the name in passing, but at the time the Zilla Killa's were like a little annoying fly, zipping in and out of places. They were no threat to me since I haven't done anything to them. I don't get involved with these little "Puff gangs". I more of a one man show and force to be reckoned with.


David, David, David....you think you know, but you have no idea. This brutal attack on you was sanctioned by the Zilla Killas but was not initiated by me. Though I may be the voice of ZK we are a democratic task force where ANY member may nominate someone to be bombed...now, if you could only figure out who THAT Zilla Killa was....hmmmm. Just because I run the board room, make nominations and wrote the ZK Bible, does not mean that I am in charge of each bombing. But, sir...watch your back! :mischief:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

Oldmso54 said:


> and it aint over yet either...


LOL. Let me know when the little show of fireworks from the Zilla KIlla's is over. You guys think you put a dent in my mailbox and house? HA!


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> David, David, David....you think you know, but you have no idea. This brutal attack on you was sanctioned by the Zilla Killas but was not initiated by me. Though I may be the voice of ZK we are a democratic task force where ANY member may nominate someone to be bombed...now, if you could only figure out who THAT Zilla Killa was....hmmmm. Just because I run the board room, make nominations and wrote the ZK Bible, does not mean that I am in charge of each bombing. But, sir...watch your back! :mischief:


Hmmm.....well according to your "secretary", which is pretty high up, and others, they were just "following orders".

See, the Zilla Killa's are like playing with the tail of a lion. Doing minimal damage. The Zilla Killa's could strike all day long at the tail of a lion and you just piss him off. Me, on the other hand I just go straight for the throat, the head of the lion and finish him off. You, being the head of the lion if you catch my drift. If I take out the first in command, the rest will fall and the wanna be group of Zilla Killa's will disburse and turn to thin air.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Hmmm.....well according to your "secretary", which is pretty high up, and others, they were just "following orders".
> 
> See, the Zilla Killa's are like playing with the tail of a lion. Doing minimal damage. The Zilla Killa's could strike all day long at the tail of a lion and you just piss him off. Me, on the other hand I just go straight for the throat, the head of the lion and finish him off. You, being the head of the lion if you catch my drift. If I take out the first in command, the rest will fall and the wanna be group of Zilla Killa's will disburse and turn to thin air.


You have got the lion part correct...but what we are like is VOLTRON! We are all individual lions that can do SIGNIFICANT damage on our own accord, but when you put all of the pieces together we are a mass killing machine. You don't want to piss off the head of the lion...because before you know it, the rest of the Lions jump in and leave no doubt as to whether the job is finished. Oh, I forgot to tell you....

9405503699300175026774


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> You have got the lion part correct...but what we are like is VOLTRON! We are all individual lions that can do SIGNIFICANT damage on our own accord, but when you put all of the pieces together we are a mass killing machine. You don't want to piss off the head of the lion...because before you know it, the rest of the Lions jump in and leave no doubt as to whether the job is finished. Oh, I forgot to tell you....
> 
> *9405503699300175026774*


Why you little son of a b*tch!! LOL. Oh just wait. I'll strike when it's least expected my so called friend Kipp. We'll see how "loud" you get when I am done with you sir!!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> 9405503699300175026774


Oh hell!!! :behindsofa:

R--U--N David!!! :bolt:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

quo155 said:


> Oh hell!!! :behindsofa:
> 
> R--U--N David!!! :bolt:


Pffft! Run from what? The little nagging fly that is going to hit me with some fireworks? LOL.

:lalala:


----------



## Hannibal (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh this could turn out fun!!! :nod: :nod:


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> ...I know about your little gang of 15 Kipp and you or any other of your little boys DO NOT terrify me at all...
> 
> ...I don't get involved with these little "Puff gangs"...


ound:
Why does this remind me of the scene where Sergeant York is discussing which turkey you should shoot first&#8230;ound:

*







*


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> Pffft! Run from what? The little nagging fly that is going to hit me with some fireworks? LOL.
> 
> :lalala:


I certainly hope that your wish list is up to date buddy...because I am going to blow its doors off.


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> I certainly hope that your wish list is up to date buddy...because I am going to blow its doors off.


LOL. What wish list? Ohh the one from Puff? Haha that was from a year ago sir Kipp. That list is just a decoy.

Blow my doors off? It's gonna take more than little M80's to make a mark on me Kippster!! LOL.

Ya know one good thing about you Kipp, your a Red Sox fan. Got to say I am a HUGE Sox fan as well. See, I'm doing my homework as well. I don't strike on impulse, I plan, which makes it much much worse.

On a side note, how hot have these guys been?? WOW!! After the first 15 games of the season many wrote them off...lol.

:smoke:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> LOL. What wish list? Ohh the one from Puff? Haha that was from a year ago sir Kipp. That list is just a decoy.
> 
> Blow my doors off? It's gonna take more than little M80's to make a mark on me Kippster!! LOL.
> 
> ...


The Sox are on fire! Man can that team put up some runs! And to all the folks that said taht Pedey was "too small" to be a good player...a second MVP should shut those idiots up! Oh, and update your list...dink! ound:


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The Sox are on fire! Man can that team put up some runs! And to all the folks that said taht Pedey was "too small" to be a good player...a second MVP should shut those idiots up! Oh, and update your list...dink! ound:


Oh, have you had that God of Fire yet? :mischief:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> The Sox are on fire! Man can that team put up some runs! And to all the folks that said taht Pedey was "too small" to be a good player...a second MVP should shut those idiots up! Oh, and update your list...dink! ound:


KIpp I think he got his "list" - didn't you see his post of the *FOUR* Cohiba Siglo VI Jars the other day? I think I looked at that cigar pron more than I did the hottie of the day thread! :smoke:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

primetime76 said:


> Oh, have you had that God of Fire yet? :mischief:


BHAHAHAH! Did you ask me if I've had that God of Fire? LMAO!!!

Yes I have, an excellent cigar, on of my favorites. I actually have the God of Fire jar filled with 25 Robusto's. Answer your question??

:smoke:

"Pedey" is just a workhorse man. The guy can do it all. One of my fav Sox players since he joined the team. Love his style of play and attitude for the game!


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

primetime76 said:


> The Sox are on fire! Man can that team put up some runs!










not time to count chickens yet boys - a few games left


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Starbuck said:


> BHAHAHAH! Did you ask me if I've had that God of Fire? LMAO!!!
> 
> Yes I have, an excellent cigar, on of my favorites. I actually have the God of Fire jar filled with 25 Robusto's. Answer your question??
> 
> ...


I was just commenting on that the other day with my brother..Pedey is the first TRUE "Boston Dirt Dog" since Trot Nixon...he is just nasty. What is impressive with their current run is that they have been able to do it with NOTHING for pitching (other than Beckett). Buchholz is still hurt, Lester has been hurt, Lackey sucks...and they are STILL winning! They get Lester back to 100% and get Clay back and the other teams just need to forfeit because instead of beating them 10-7 we will be beating them 10-0!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

Funny you mention fireworks. You should see some of the mortars I have at home. Huge Disneyland style fireworks. Literally.

Plus I can assure you kipp did not give the order to fire


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

holy crap,Dennis...I totally fergot you were the mastermind behind this attack...sorry,Dude.
One must give credit where credit is due.:hail:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> holy crap,Dennis...I totally fergot you were the mastermind behind this attack...sorry,Dude.
> One must give credit where credit is due.:hail:


If I was a betting man and had one guess, Dennis would have been it. Based on the note in his bomb, I had a feeling he was indeed the mastermind behind the idea.


----------

